# Touchpadempfindlichkeit

## lukasletitburn

Hi, 

Ich habe X11 mit Synaptics und in der make.conf auch mit Synpatics gemergt. Jedoch ist das bedienen mit dem Touch eine Qual da die Führung sehr sehr unruhig ist. wie kann ähnliche Empfindlichkeitsruhe einstellen wie ich es von Ubuntu und M$ kenne?

----------

## franzf

```
$ man synaptics
```

----------

## Josef.95

Nutzt du eventuell den evdev , statt des synaptics Treiber? Das würde diese extreme Empfindlichkeit vermuten lassen...

Schau zb auch in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log

was in deinem X wirklich passiert.

Siehe zb auch:

Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad

----------

## Polynomial-C

Bei mir "benimmt" sich das Touchpad immer recht unruhig, wenn ich es ohne spezielle Einstellungen betreibe. Daher habe ich folgendes in meine /etc/X11/xorg.conf eingetragen und seitdem ist das Touchpad ausgezeichnet benutzbar: 

```
Section "InputClass"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Identifier      "TouchPad"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"

        Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

        Option          "TapButton1"    "1"

        Option          "TapButton2"    "2"

        Option          "TapButton3"    "3"

        Option          "RTCornerButton" "2"

        Option          "RBCornerButton" "3"

        Option          "VertEdgeScroll"    "1"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta"  "45"

        Option          "HorizEdgeScroll"   "1"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta" "45"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"    "300"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

EndSection
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

in meiner xorg.conf habe ich nun die evdev drin. unter was muss ich die neue konfiguration mit synaptics speichern damit er sie richtig einliest? synaptics.conf einfach?

Jetzt seht in meiner /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf folgendes drin.

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        # Keyboard layouts

        Option "XkbLayout" "de,de"

EndSection
```

hier einfach synpatics austauschen oder führt das zu Problemen? Oder einfach das hier einfügen?

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Identifier "TouchPad"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

 EndSection
```

----------

## Hollowman

Ich hab das hier drin stehen. Ist angenehm zu bedienen.

```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf 

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "synaptics-all"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

Sebastian

----------

## lukasletitburn

Habe das nun mal so geändert. nun Ist das Touchpad zwar ruhig aber es ist kake zum bedienen. Es reagiert nicht immer es ist sehr langsam und reaktionsträge nicht wie es sich gehört nur ich verstehe noch nicht wie ich die .conf dafür anpassen kann und muss damit es so ist wie ich es mir vorstelle.

----------

## bas89

Nutzt du KDE? Hier gibt es den ausgezeichneten Dienst „Synaptiks“:

```
22:41 bas89 ~ :) % eix synaptiks

* kde-misc/synaptiks

     Available versions:  (4) 0.4.0-r1

        {aqua debug +handbook kdeenablefinal linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_es linguas_ga linguas_lt linguas_nds linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_uk}

     Homepage:            http://synaptiks.lunaryorn.de/

     Description:         Simple touchpad management service for KDE
```

----------

## lukasletitburn

ich nütze hauptsächlich Gnome und manchmal Fluxbox.

jetzt läuft das Touch zwar ruhiger jedoch reagiert das Touch nicht immer. manchmal gehts und manchmal nicht

----------

